# Naked woman in Cheney's sunglasses?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Naked woman in Cheney's sunglasses?*
*New York Daily News - 18 hours ago*
A recent photo of Vice President Dick Cheney fishing has sparked speculation that the reflection in his sunglasses are that of a naked woman


----------

